# Heartbreaker.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 26, 2022)

I wish this one came out whole. It is a Joseph Eppig brewery from Brooklyn, NY. It has a cool embossed eaglehead and a barrel. Oh well! I think it was a good one too, not sure.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 26, 2022)

That's a shame about that one, would have been a great graphic!


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 26, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I wish this one came out whole. It is a Joseph Eppig brewery from Brooklyn, NY. It has a cool embossed eaglehead and a barrel. Oh well! I think it was a good one too, not sure.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The JOSEPH EPPIGs are really good ones.  A crier for sure.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 27, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> The JOSEPH EPPIGs are really good ones.  A crier for sure.


THERE'S NO CRYING IN BASE
Oh digging bottles


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> The JOSEPH EPPIGs are really good ones.  A crier for sure.


Variation #7 on the Epping page of Brucemobley.com 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> THERE'S NO CRYING IN BASE
> Oh digging bottles


I got caught in a rain and hail storm after taking the picture. Hail as big as rock salt, it sucked. I had a mile run through the woods to get to my car. I was soaked and beaten up. Not my best day...Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 27, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I got caught in a rain and hail storm after taking the picture. Hail as big as rock salt, it sucked. I had a mile run through the woods to get to my car. I was soaked and beaten up. Not my best day...Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


A few cocktails, good night rest and jump right back on the horse. Helps to keep ya young.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> A few cocktails, good night rest and jump right back on the horse. Helps to keep ya young.


Oh yeah!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 27, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oh yeah!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oh yeah!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Although, more than one even family think the elevators not going to the top floor. What do they know.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 27, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I got caught in a rain and hail storm after taking the picture. Hail as big as rock salt, it sucked. I had a mile run through the woods to get to my car. I was soaked and beaten up. Not my best day...Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



BUT, It was all worth it just to get a Pic of that Bottle wasn't it? Did you take it home or leave it? LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 29, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> BUT, It was all worth it just to get a Pic of that Bottle wasn't it? Did you take it home or leave it? LEON.


Left it for sure.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2022)

More Heartbreakers, one was a nice mineral water bottle surprised it wasn't embossed.  Broken one usually are embossed and the slicks are whole, just my luck. Here are the pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Apr 9, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> More Heartbreakers, one was a nice mineral water bottle surprised it wasn't embossed.  Broken one usually are embossed and the slicks are whole, just my luck. Here are the pictures.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It's enough to make you , bummer


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> It's enough to make you , bummer


Par for the course. Shards of glass in both soil covered hands, cursing at the sky. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

